# Hello From Queens, NY



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

Hi David. I imagine there is not alot of archery going on in the big apple. ever go to a 3d shoot? if so how far you have to drive?


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

Honestly i really only shoot during the summer at my day camp. i went to a range near my house but ive been told not to go there by some friends.


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

I know that eastern CT and RI have several 3d shoots every weekend. It's alot of fun, cheap (10 bucks a shoot) and a great way to meet alot of people and learn alot. look into it


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

ill be sure to check that out. at the moment, im looking to buy my first bow. ive started doing all my research and i have a friend that is helping me out.


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

what kind of bow are you thinking about? compound, recurve, hunting, target?


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

I want a compound, and i plan to only shoot targets


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

ok here is my advice. #1 don't get hung up on a brand. any new bow by any established company is going to be a good one. #2 don't spend a thousand dollars on your first bow. you can get a great bow for under 500, and you are going to learn ALOT your first year or two, and you will learn what you like and don't like. and if you don't get hooked on it, you aren't out a grand. #3 go to a small pro shop and not a big box store. #4 dont get a bow to heavy for you. Remember it is supposed to be fun, not work. #5 enjoy!


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

thats exactly what my friend was telling me. i had gone to dicks sporting goods just to see what they had and get an idea on whats out there and they had a very small selection. $500 is my limit. my friend suggested a 50 lb draw weight.


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

The worst thing about the big box stores, is that the guy selling you the bow probably has as much experience as you do, and hes probably going to try to sell you the bow that he needs to get off the shelf, and not the bow you need. The small pro shop will have someone knowlegeable, and will actually (hopefully) get you fitted to a bow. having the right draw length/weight/setup is extremely important. Draw length more than anything else.


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

echatham said:


> The worst thing about the big box stores, is that the guy selling you the bow probably has less experience as you do, and hes probably going to try to sell you a piece of crap that you will shoot and not like. The small pro shop will have someone knowledgeable, and will actually (hopefully) get you fitted to a bow. having the right draw length/weight/setup is extremely important. Draw length more than anything else.


Fixed it for you:wink:


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

yeah, well i was talking best case scenario


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

David.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

thanx everyone


----------

